# Just A Shotgun!



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a Shotgun!

You're sound asleep when you hear a thump outside your bedroom door. 

! 
Half-awake, and nearly paralyzed with fear,you hear muffled whispers.

At least two people have broken into your house and are moving your way.

With your heart pumping, you reach down beside your bed and pick up your shotgun. 

You rack a shell into the chamber, then inch toward the door and open it. 

In the darkness, you make out two shadows. 

One holds something that looks like a crowbar. 

When the intruder brandishes it as if to strike, you raise the shotgun and fire. 

The blast knocks both thugs to the floor. 

One writhes and screams while the second man crawls to the front door and lurches outside. 

As you pick up the telephone to call police, you know you're in trouble. 

In your country, most guns were outlawed years before, and the! few that are privately owned are 

so stringently regulated as to make them useless.. 

Yours was never registered. 

Police arrive and inform you that the second burglar has died. 

They arrest you for First Degree Murder and Illegal Possession of a Firearm. 

When you talk to your attorney, he tells you not to worry: authorities will probably plea the case down to manslaughter. 

"What kind of sentence will I get?" you ask. 

"Only ten-to-twelve years," he replies, as if that's nothing. 

"Behave yourself, and you'll be out in seven." 

The next day, the shooting is the lead story in the local newspaper. Somehow, you're portrayed as an eccentric vigilante 

while the two men you shot are represented as choirboys. 

Their friends and relatives can't find an unkind word to say about them.. 

Buried deep down in the article, authorities acknowledge that both "victims" have been arrested numerous times. 

But the next day's headline says it all: "Lovable Rogue Son Didn't Deserve to Die." 

The thieves have been transformed from career criminals into Robin Hood-type pranksters.. 

As the days wear on, the story takes wings. 

The national media picks it up, then the international media. 

The surviving burglar has become a folk hero. 

Your attorney says the thief is preparing to sue you, and he'll probably win. 

The media publishes reports that your home has been burglarized several times in the past and that you've been critical 

of local police for their lack of effort in apprehending the suspects. 

After the last break-in, you told your neighbor that you would be prepared next time. 

The District Attorney uses this to allege that you were lying in wait for the burglars. 

A few months later, you go to trial. 

The charges haven't been reduced, as your lawyer had so confidently predicted. 

When you take ! the stand, your anger at the injustice of it all works against you.. 

Prosecutors paint a picture of you as a mean, vengeful man. 

It doesn't take long for the jury to convict you of all charges. 

The judge sentences you to life in prison. 

This case really happened. 

On August 22, 1999, Tony Martin of Emneth, Norfolk, England, killed one burglar and wounded a second. 

In April, 2000, he was convicted and is now serving a life term... 

How did it become a crime to defend one's own life in the once great British Empire ? 

It started with the Pistols Act of 1903. 

This seemingly reasonable law forbade selling pistols to minors or felons and established that handgun sales were 

to be made only to those who had a license. 


The Firearms Act of 1920 expanded licensing to include not only handguns but all firearms except shotguns.. 

Later laws passed in 1953 and 1967 outlawed the carrying of any weapon by private citizens and mandated the 

registration of all shotguns. 

Momentum for total handgun confiscation began in earnest after the Hungerfordmass shooting in 1987. 

Michael Ryan, a mentally disturbed man with a Kalashnikov rifle, walked down the streets shooting everyone he saw.

When the smoke cleared, 17 peopl! e were dead.

The British public, already de-sensitized by eighty years of "gun control", demanded even tougher restrictions. 

(The seizure of all privately owned handguns was the objective even though Ryan used a rifle.)

Nine years later, at Dunblane, Scotland, Thomas Hamilton used a semi-automatic weapon to murder 16 children 

and a teacher at a public school.

For many years, the media had portrayed all gun owners as mentally unstable, or worse, criminals. 


Now the press had a real kook with which to beat up law-abiding gun owners. 


Day after day, week after week, the media gave up all pretense of objectivity and demanded a total ban on all handguns. 


The Dunblane Inquiry, a few months later, sealed the fate of the few sidearms still owned by private citizens.

During the years in which the British government incrementally took away most gun rig! hts, the notion that a citizen had the 

right to armed self-defense came to be seen as vigilantism. 


Authorities refused to grant gun licenses to people who were threatened, claiming that self-defense was no longer considered 

a reason to own a gun.


Citizens who shot burglars or robbers or rapists were charged while the real criminals were released.

Indeed, after the Martin shooting, a police spokesman was quoted as saying, "We cannot have people take the law into their own hands.! "

All of Martin's neighbors had been robbed numerous times, and several elderly people were severely injured in beatings by young thugs who had no fear of the consequences.


Martin himself, a collector of antiques, had seen most of his collection trashed or stolen by burglars.

When the Dunblane Inquiry ended, citizens who owned handguns were given three months to turn them over to local authorities.

Being good British subjects, most people obeyed the law. 


The few who didn't were visited by police and threatened with ten-year prison sentences if they didn't comply.

Police later bragged that they'd taken nearly 200,000 handguns from private citizens.

How did the authorities know who had handguns?


The guns had been registered and licensed.


Kind of like cars. Sound familiar?

WAKE UP AMERICA; THIS IS WHY OUR FOUNDING FATHERS PUT THE SECOND AMENDMENT IN OUR CONSTITUTION.

"...It does not require a majority to prevail, but rather an irate, tireless minority keen to set brush fires in people's minds.."
--Samuel Adams

If you think this is important, please forward to everyone you know. 

You had better wake up, because Obama is doing this very same thing, over here, if he can get it done

The UN Small Arms Treaty that Hilary is! negotiating would take away our 2nd Amendment rights.

And there are stupid people in congress and on the street that will go right along with him.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just remember - the reason the Japanese didn't invade the USA is because they knew that Most of the citizens were armed.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

All the while smiling saying move along nothing to see here.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The history of the Brits and gun control is worth noting. The history of the Germans and their control
of firearms is also worth noting. In England they have not had a tyrant kill thousands or more - yet - but
in Germany they did kill millions who were unable to defend themselves. 

The 2nd Amendment of our Constitution was not granted for target shooting, hunting or even the defense
of one's home against common burglars and thieves. No the 2nd Amendment was written because the 
people who wanted it in law had seen persecution, had seen murder by tyrants, and what government
could do to people. 200 + years later tyrants still do it - most American's don't even realize that 
MILLIONS of people are dead in the last 30 years by tyrants. The one common thing - those people
were not armed, could not protect themselves, and the blue helmets of the UN didn't save them. 

Yes we tragically lose 9,000 to 12,000 people a year in gun violence. Tragic. I know. I sent one 
packing in self defense myself years ago. One of the 10,000's of thousands over a decade, two 
decades and more. They still don't add up to the millions killed by Tyrants in this world - not even
close. No it hasn't happened to England, not yet, but there is nothing stopping a Tyrant there. It is
only a matter of time for them. Probably not this generation, maybe not the next, but who knows
what comes after that.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

LET ME HELP YOU CORRECT THIS

Just a Shotgun!

You're sound asleep when you hear a thump outside your bedroom door. 

Half-awake, and nearly paralyzed with fear,you hear muffled whispers.

At least two people have broken into your house and are moving your way.

With your heart pumping, you reach down beside your bed and pick up your shotgun. 

You inch toward the door and open it the criminals dont hear you coming, because your weapon was fully loaded.

In the darkness, you make out two shadows. 

One holds something that looks like a crowbar. 

When the intruder brandishes it as if to strike, you raise the shotgun and fire. 

The blast knocks both thugs to the floor. 

One writhes and screams while the second man crawls to the front door you squeeze off another shot killing the second on the floor, a third shot shuts the first perp up.

You immeadiatly turn your sterreo up really load, to confuse the noisy neighbors, you then get some big trash bags and dispose of the creeps.

You spend the rest of the night cleaning up the mess and go to work very tired the next morning,

Stop at home depot and get some new carpet, before the stains are noticed.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a side note: If you are ever in the OP's senario. Shoot to kill, when you dial 911 simply tell them,"there has been a shooting at(give the address) please send the police", You can say all is well but please send police. Then hang up. Remember, don't eleborate any more than the bare minimum. Anything you say on a 911 call is being recorded. Anything your neighbor say you said or think they heard you say will end up in court, so keep your yap shut. Unload your weapon and wait for those donut-eatin-two-liter-pepsi-drinkin public servants show up to do their jobs that you just did for them. But hey, you don't cash their paycheck, why do you have to do their job. Don't wax poetic to anyone about how you said if ever you caught someone fiddly-fartin around your place that you'ld killem, don't preen like a proud rooster and beat your chest. Hell, I almost want to keep to myself and resist helping my neighbors so I don't lose a gun helping someone then when I need a gun to protect me and mine I'm SOL. ooooooooor just drop them in the middle of the street and leave thems there to rot as a warning to the other dipshits. Kinda like shooting nuisance birds in such a way that they drop out of the sky outside your fence. Do everything right and you may still end up in court.
Either way you will likey lose your weapon or at the very least have to hire a lawyer just to get it back. Sorry to ramble...please, carry on. (what do I know...I'm just a humble rice farmer)

punch


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Depending on your age and condition it could help to tell the officers your chest is really tight, it seems hard to breath, and I think I should see a doctor. Take your cell and call a lawyer to meet you at the hospital.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As a Brit, our gun ownership laws are tough, but the vast majority of the Brit public regard them as sensible and have no beef with them.
Basically if you want a gun over here you have to- 
1- join an officially-approved gun club for a 'probationary period' of at least 3 months and use their guns at the range during that time. 
If you shape up by seeming like a decent responsible level-headed person the club will then grant you full membership but you still can't go out and buy your own gun.

2- To get a gun of your own after the club grants you full membership, you must apply for a Firearms Certificate from the police, who'll then run strict background checks on you to see if you've got a criminal record or psychiatric problems etc. If you've got so much as a jaywalking offence against you, you can forget about being granted a certificate!
If you are granted one, it strictly limits you to buying just one gun which must only be used at approved shooting ranges.

Shotguns are easier to get here (providing you're a farmer), or you could even have a rifle if you're a gamekeeper who needs it for deer culling etc, but in both cases strict background checks will be done as usual.

In all cases, if you have any sort of a brush with the law (jaywalikng etc) the cops will cancel your certificate and seize your guns.

Needless to say, the criminal gangs in the big Brit cities get guns easily enough, either by making their own, or converting blank-firers, or even bribing gun club members or farmers to get one for them.

PS- regarding the famous 1999 Tony Martin case outlined in the first post:- although he was jailed for life for blasting a burglar to death with a shotgun and crippling the other, he was out after just 3 years because of a campaign by the great Brit public to get him freed..

Pick up this clip at 1:05 to hear Martins shotgun speaking-


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> .
> 
> PS- regarding the famous Tony Martin case outlined in the first post:- although he was jailed for life for blasting a burglar to death with a shotgun and crippling the other, he was out after just 3 years because of a campaign by the great Brit public to get him freed..


BUT he should have never seen a day in jail in the first place. Jailed for defending his family, that is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Disgusting. . . And No offense Jim but F&%K England!! and their dumb ass laws!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah the Martin case was 14 years ago when useless politically-correct lefty Brit judges, top cops and politicos ruled the roost, but nowadays things are not so bad, for example Prime Minister Cameron came up with this "home defence charter" last year-










?Burglars have no rights and it is fine to fight back? - UK - News - London Evening Standard

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS, just to add to what I said about Brit gun laws earlier, there's a total blanket ban on the following types which can't be owned by citizens under any circumstances even if they're saints-
* full-auto firearms of any description
* self-loading/semi-automatic rifles in centrefire calibres
* modern fixed-ammunition pistols in any calibre, other than those with barrels over 12 inches long or an overall length of 24 inches or more.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, good to know Jim. I really felt bad for the man. But no one has the luxury of apathy and doing nothing when its happening to you.

punch


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Just a Shotgun!
> 
> You're sound asleep when you hear a thump outside your bedroom door.
> 
> ...


Bumping this back to the top.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

punch said:


> Just a side note: If you are ever in the OP's senario. Shoot to kill, when you dial 911 simply tell them,"there has been a shooting at(give the address) please send the police", You can say all is well but please send police. Then hang up. Remember, don't eleborate any more than the bare minimum. Anything you say on a 911 call is being recorded. Anything your neighbor say you said or think they heard you say will end up in court, so keep your yap shut. Unload your weapon and wait for those donut-eatin-two-liter-pepsi-drinkin public servants show up to do their jobs that you just did for them. But hey, you don't cash their paycheck, why do you have to do their job. Don't wax poetic to anyone about how you said if ever you caught someone fiddly-fartin around your place that you'ld killem, don't preen like a proud rooster and beat your chest. Hell, I almost want to keep to myself and resist helping my neighbors so I don't lose a gun helping someone then when I need a gun to protect me and mine I'm SOL. ooooooooor just drop them in the middle of the street and leave thems there to rot as a warning to the other dipshits. Kinda like shooting nuisance birds in such a way that they drop out of the sky outside your fence. Do everything right and you may still end up in court.
> Either way you will likey lose your weapon or at the very least have to hire a lawyer just to get it back. Sorry to ramble...please, carry on. (what do I know...I'm just a humble rice farmer)
> 
> punch


Sorry, PUNCH WHERE ARE YOU.
But this is how Deebo would finish the story-fictional account of ":what if's:"
Immediately, reload shotgun, empty shotgun evenly into said intruders. Call 911, say, "I just shot some intruders". Hang up the phone. Investigate intruders wounds, making sure they "dont need an ambulance", being sure to get blood all over me, both intruders, roll them over, so ensure my safety, scratch ones face with my fingernail, place empty shotgun away from the bloody dead intruders, then exactly as Ripon says, go to hospital with "chest pains" and "shortness of breath", get complete physical, and get ready for the "shitstorm" to begin. At least, there will be only one story told. No witnesses. 
This is all "just what if".


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

alterego said:


> LET ME HELP YOU CORRECT THIS
> 
> Just a Shotgun!
> 
> ...


LET ME HELP YOU CORRECT THIS

Just a silenced 1911

You're sound asleep when you hear a thump outside your bedroom door.

Half-awake, and nearly paralyzed with fear,you hear muffled whispers.

At least two people have broken into your house and are moving your way.

With your heart pumping, you reach into your bedside table drawer and pick up your 1911 with silencer.

You inch toward the door and open it the criminals dont hear you coming, because your weapon was fully loaded.

In the darkness, you make out two shadows.

One holds something that looks like a crowbar.

When the intruder brandishes it as if to strike, you raise your pistol and fire.

You hit one then shoot the other.

One writhes and screams while the second man crawls to the front door you squeeze off another shot killing the second on the floor, a third shot shuts the first perp up.

You immeadiatly turn your television on to moderate levels so as not to raise the suspicions of any noisy neighbors, you then get some big trash bags and dispose of the creeps.

You spend the rest of the night cleaning up the mess and go to work very tired the next morning,

Stop at home depot and get some new carpet, before the stains are noticed.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

y


LuckJim said:


> As a Brit, our gun ownership laws are tough, but the vast majority of the Brit public regard them as sensible and have no beef with them.


Just gotta love how people are in general. Take everything away from them for a period, then toss a couple crumbs back towards them, and they'll sing how great their government is, and how happy they are with it. Sorry Jim, but from this side of the water, I'm not buying how reasonable the Brit government is to their people. Unless you are a convicted felon, and there is a damn good reason you should not be allowed the *RIGHT* to buy a firearm, they should be FREE to purchase as many as they please. It should be a freedom you have not a blessing from the almighty government.
One last thought, if the good people of England found the need to defend themselves either from their own government or for some other reason, would they be able to? Remember the WWII quote about Americans being able to put a gun behind every blade of grass? That's is not as far from the truth as one might think, I have less weapons than most people I know, and I have quite a few.
The good people of England needs to find a way to take their country back from their government, but alas, I am afraid we are slowly heading in the same direction.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In merry old England people do not have the same rights that animals and plants have. There was an account which I read where about the same thing happened but the homeowner used a cricket bat and killed one of the two armed men who broke into his home for the last time (the same two had, on multiple occasions, broken into his home and stolen things before). The police were always called and the response took a couple of hours each time. It was not much different this time except when the police got there they arrested the home owner for murder. When he asked what he should have done he was told that he should have gone to his neighbors (several miles away) and call ed the police from there. He had no business being in the home with the thieves. The homeowner is currently serving his time in jail. The thief that got away was never charged or prosecuted. God gave all life the right to defend itself against an attack but England has seen fit to rescind the rights bestowed by God to make it a criminal act to defend ones self or ones property. Everyone knows that governments are bigger and better than God.

It would seem to me that it would be better to kill the perps and bury them in the garden and just keep quiet about the whole incident.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gandhi said it pretty clear. He was not all he seemed to be . He had a clear understanding of the effect on India.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's the good thing about the US.. I keep firearms simply because I want to. As long as I do not commit a crime with a gun I can have a gun if I want to... It's not about needing one.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Sorry, PUNCH WHERE ARE YOU.
> But this is how Deebo would finish the story-fictional account of ":what if's:"
> Immediately, reload shotgun, empty shotgun evenly into said intruders. Call 911, say, "I just shot some intruders". Hang up the phone. Investigate intruders wounds, making sure they "dont need an ambulance", being sure to get blood all over me, both intruders, roll them over, so ensure my safety, scratch ones face with my fingernail, place empty shotgun away from the bloody dead intruders, then exactly as Ripon says, go to hospital with "chest pains" and "shortness of breath", get complete physical, and get ready for the "shitstorm" to begin. At least, there will be only one story told. No witnesses.
> This is all "just what if".


Deebo you just put this on the internet maybe you should reconsider posting how you would make sure and altering a crime scene if you ever did end up in court this post could be problematic.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

This is wild, I did not write this.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old Man said:


> This is wild, I did not write this.


Your story was true.

The other story was a what if.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

No I did not Post this at all. I have no idea who did!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Old Man said:


> No I did not Post this at all. I have no idea who did!!


The OP was not your post? This is something that the Administrators really need to be made aware of. Is it possible someone from your computer could have posted it under your screen name? 
To think someone has the ability to post under someone's else's handle is quite scary, again the admin need to be made aware of this if true.


----------

